# ***pefourming Pigeons***



## barron2009 (Jan 22, 2009)

i am quite new to pigeons but i know the ropes if u no what i mean ... i brought some rollers, tipplers, and tumbler pigeons and i have bread 7 chicks i have just started to let my young out and my question was . How old until a pigeon will start perfourming?


----------



## ggoss1 (Mar 4, 2009)

barron2009 said:


> i have bread 7 chicks


OH MY GAWD!!! Here on this forum we don't eat our birds!!!


...............Just kidding


Real Advice:

Fly your rollers seperate or they won't roll.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

barron2009 said:


> i am quite new to pigeons but i know the ropes if u no what i mean ... i brought some rollers, tipplers, and tumbler pigeons and i have bread 7 chicks i have just started to let my young out and my question was . How old until a pigeon will start perfourming?


This link will take you to lots of threads about performing birds!  Hope that helps.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f39/


----------

